# Fast Food Restaurants



## Will Daniels (Sep 7, 2001)

Can someone tell me where to find a list of Fast Food Restaurants that have parking places to accomodate RV'S? I have a next exit book for locations,but many of the places have no parking spaces big enough.Thanks.Will D.


----------



## Gary B (Sep 7, 2001)

Fast Food Restaurants

Hi Will, I don't know of a list, what I do is look at their signs and if they say Semis, buses and RV's welcome I go for it, if not I keep going. Happy trails GB


----------



## joy (Nov 2, 2001)

Fast Food Restaurants

I agree - that is what we look for, too - but be careful even then.  We pulled into a Shoney's in NC that advertised bus parking and found that if they'd had any customers at all there would have been NO room for us!!  As it was, we blocked an employee in! Fortunately, it was mid-afternoon but we (2 duallies w/5vers) did take up the whole lot!  Try to look from the street to be sure the lot works for you - and if the 4 wheeler behind you gets impatient, that is his problem!  Don't let him rush you into pulling into a place that will be a problem for you!

joy


----------

